# Hoplias Aimara



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

The Hoplias Aimara is no doubt a very aggressive predator. I believe it is the biggest species in the Wolf fish family. But I have no knowledge nor experience with this awesome predator, I wonder if I would like to own this one day. Now, for those who have the knowledge and experience with this predator, please feel free to contribute to this thread, I would really like to know. And any pictures would be great!









Look at this picture! what a fierce pre-historic evil looking monster fish!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What would you keep something like that in?


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Hoplias Aimara can grow up to 100cm, its published weight had been up to 40kg. My favourite is the Giant Snakehead which I am going to have, and it can grow up to 150cm / 60 inches / 5 feet ( for further info go to Snakehead Forum ). And its published weight was over 35kg, don't know how long was that Giant Snakehead though. So it wouldn't be worse than the tank size a Giant Snakehead would need.

I am not sure of getting an Aimara Wolf fish seriously, I may not, but would love to know about this awesome predator first. I tried to look up on the internet but wasn't satisfied. So I decided to make this thread first before going any further.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

I will try to have one

in a 4mx1mx1m tank


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The Hoplias Aimara is the golden goose among wolf enthusiasts. They are the biggest wolf species but there are some H. macrophalmus that get close. Many have claimed to have one or owned one at some point in time but all have been misled or flat out lying. The true Aimara wolfish is virtually impossible to get here in America. What ones do get collected in SA, get shipped to Japan where there is a tremendous market for them. A good size Aimara could sell for over $10,000 there. So needless to say, I have no first hand experience of them and all my knowledge is anecdotal and purely academic. If lil neet or Braveheart is around, they can fill in my numerous gaps.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

A great prehistoric fish for sure, over here they are even equally expensive as some of the Asian aro's








But in my opinion worth every penny :nod:

* Definately one of the true tankbusters, so topic moved to tankbuster forum


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Looks like $2,500 will land one of these here in the states....

george


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> Looks like $2,500 will land one of these here in the states....
> 
> george


At what size would they come in at?

I picked up the aimara 'Venezuela' (the famous Santa killer for those who know what I'm talking about) from lil neet at about 18.5". It's still recovering from shipping but it is absolutely THE most aggressive fish I've ever kept (and I've kept my share of predatory fish). It is currently in a 90 gallon (18" wide) quarantine tank and is intolerant of any thing that violates its space. This include inanimate objects like nets and sump pumps during water changes, and even plush animals that so happen to fall in. lol When you put your face up close to the tank, it will confront you, flare its gills and do a very quick sequence of head bobs to say "GET AWAY!". If you don't, it will not hesitate to snap at the glass to get to you. Interesting note, when feeding they will approach the food item from below and snap upward with a forceful thrust. I feed it with very LONG feeding tongs and have almost been bitten a few times due to this and can hear the 'clank' as its teeth hit the metal tongs. An awesome fish!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DonH said:


> Looks like $2,500 will land one of these here in the states....
> 
> george


At what size would they come in at?

I picked up the aimara 'Venezuela' (the famous Santa killer for those who know what I'm talking about) from lil neet at about 18.5". It's still recovering from shipping but it is absolutely THE most aggressive fish I've ever kept (and I've kept my share of predatory fish). It is currently in a 90 gallon (18" wide) quarantine tank and is intolerant of any thing that violates its space. This include inanimate objects like nets and sump pumps during water changes, and even plush animals that so happen to fall in. lol When you put your face up close to the tank, it will confront you, flare its gills and do a very quick sequence of head bobs to say "GET AWAY!". If you don't, it will not hesitate to snap at the glass to get to you. Interesting note, when feeding they will approach the food item from below and snap upward with a forceful thrust. I feed it with very LONG feeding tongs and have almost been bitten a few times due to this and can hear the 'clank' as its teeth hit the metal tongs. An awesome fish!
[/quote]

AWESOME PICKUP DON.








do you have any current photos of the beast?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Raf,

There are pics of it at WW from Seiichi in Japan before he sent it to the U.S. I have been taking pics but more to document its healing process and behavior (much like with the 16" rhom). Big fish just don't ship well...







I'll be posting the recovery as soon as it's fully healed.

Don


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa, Dom sold the aimara to you!? Don, you are killing me. . .


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I can remember the pics of santa killer, great shots of an even greater looking Aimara







Definately a very unique predatoryfish with a temperament that match his looks


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that's an awesome fish!!!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

Ed griswold said:


> that's an awesome fish!!!


come on ed i know y agot more words than that in ya 
all these 4-5 word posts 
before ya kow it peple are gonna start calling you a


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Powder said:


> that's an awesome fish!!!


come on ed i know y agot more words than that in ya 
all these 4-5 word posts 
before ya kow it peple are gonna start calling you a








[/quote]


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that is an aweosme fish and I don't know what else there is to say, 
I don't know much about the fish.


----------

